# Marina Krogull nackt in „Märkische Chronik“ (1983) x 13



## krawutz (31 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## comatron (1 Feb. 2016)

Es gibt schon jede Menge schöne Natur in Deutschland.


----------



## Padderson (1 Feb. 2016)

richtig schöne spitze Tüten:WOW:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (1 Feb. 2016)

Supi, supi! :thx:


----------



## adrenalin (5 Feb. 2016)

Und wieder ein toller neuer Beitrag - Vielen Dank für die schönen alten Bilder!


----------



## Schamröte (14 Okt. 2020)

Süßes Mädel. Danke.


----------



## Flimmerkiste (18 Dez. 2021)

Meine erste filmische Begegnung mit Marina Krogull war noch während meiner Schulzeit mit dem DEFA-Film "Looping". Marina Krogull war damals gerade mal 15 oder 16 Jahre alt gewesen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) - grad mal ein Jahr älter als ich. 
Später kam dann "Die Julia von nebenan" ins DDR-Fernsehen. Im Deutsch-Unterricht haben wir damals einen Aufsatz zu diesem Film geschrieben.


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2021)

von ihr bitte mehr


----------



## boggensack224 (21 Dez. 2021)

Finde ich schön! Natürlich! Ohne Silikon! Toller Beitrag! DANKE Dir krawutz!!!


----------



## wolf1958 (22 Dez. 2021)

herrlich natürlich


----------

